# Charging E-cell batteries



## surety (Mar 18, 2006)

I picked up some rechargeable 'E-cell' batteries (AA). I was wondering if a standard NIMH or NiCad charger will do or do I need a special Village Ecell charger?


----------



## skyjd (Dec 2, 2008)

After doing some research on ''Ecell'' _i.e.''EnergyCell''_ batteries, I have not found much information on this ''cutting-edge'' technology:

These batteries are made from a hydrogen based paste, and no they are not nickle-hydrogen.
Nothing on the chargers; whether they can be slow, fast, or trickle charged. 



> From  buchmann.ca/article18-page1.asp
> 
> Simple Guidelines:
> 
> ...


Item #3, caught my eye....
- Nickel and lithium based batteries require different charge algorithms. The two chemistries can normally not be interchanged in the same charger.

Until further information is found, I would not try the ecells in your other chargers.

Have you tried your local battery shop for information?

There is an email contact to write Mr. Buchmann

This site seems to be the home for ecell, but they offer little help.


----------

